# 50% 0f 3-4 inch casters sets



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

*50% 0ff 3-4 inch casters sets*

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks a bunch. May have to get a set for the RT.


----------



## dermer2002 (May 29, 2010)

Great site, Tommy. Thanks.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thats a pretty good price.

i would suggest to anyone wanting casters to make sure they get the double locking casters.

i bought some a year or 2 ago to make an outfeed table and i think the cheapest i found was more than that.

but at the time peachtree was a lot more than i paid. i got the same email from peachtree a few days ago, before this thread came up and i was wondering if the economy had been hurting them, as it seems it has everyone else?


----------

